# 4x baby dwarf hamsters + dad - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:5
Type/Breed/Variety: Dwarf hamsters
Sex: Male
Age(s): Babies are 6 weeks old, dad is a bit older. 
Name(s): None
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: People bred them because they wanted baby hamsters. When the little ones arrived they didn't know what to do with them. They were going to set them free in the woods, but we took them instead.
Will the group be split: Yes. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Babies have been handled from a young age so are happy to be held.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All boys still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth very soon. Please get in contact if you are down that way and can offer a home to any of our animals.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We will be going to Southampton too!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again so I can take contact details (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Anna these boys look lovely and i would love to rehome possibly 2, white and the brown/cream colour. I will have to sort out a cage but i am very interested they are very cute!

Would you be able let me no the postcode so i can see how far you are from mine as should be able to collect as i am in essex.

Thanks hun x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I have PM'd you


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Anna, i cant believe i am only 46 miles away  I will try and get a cage today/tomorrow and some bits and get back to you hun  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Cherries21 said:


> Thanks Anna, i cant believe i am only 46 miles away  I will try and get a cage today/tomorrow and some bits and get back to you hun  x


Do you want to show me what cage you are getting so I can make sure its ok before you buy it? We have minimum cage requirements thats all. Can you PM me a link to it


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Anna i have just seen you are coming to thurrock would i be able to reserve two of the male dwarf hamsters two cream/white or one cream/white and the brown/cream Jade x


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

Anna do you still have the baby ferret in pic 28 on the facebook page the one with his tongue out? Have been thinking of getting a ferret or two was going to go and see one tomorrow but i would much rather get one from a rescue and i would try and get him a friend aswell Please get back to me i am very interested in him Jade


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

PM'd you Jade


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend!

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jade can you get in contact asap? We can't put the boys on the run until we hear from you!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All these boys are now homed


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I took Dad and 2 babies, they are soooooo cute and dad is really fluffy!
They love their new cage and can all fit in a row in the wheel and run in it together, it's so funny to watch.

I also had a lone female hamster, she has been called Lily and just wants to be out to play all the time, she's barely slept since I got her home.

Thanks Anna and Emma :thumbup: I love all my newbies!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> I took Dad and 2 babies, they are soooooo cute and dad is really fluffy!
> They love their new cage and can all fit in a row in the wheel and run in it together, it's so funny to watch.
> 
> I also had a lone female hamster, she has been called Lily and just wants to be out to play all the time, she's barely slept since I got her home.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:So pleased you are happy with them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> I took Dad and 2 babies, they are soooooo cute and dad is really fluffy!
> They love their new cage and can all fit in a row in the wheel and run in it together, it's so funny to watch.
> 
> I also had a lone female hamster, she has been called Lily and just wants to be out to play all the time, she's barely slept since I got her home.
> ...


Yay well done!! The though of all four hamsters on one wheel is very cute!! COngrats on your new extended family! xx


----------

